# Does anyone elses dog 'sweat'?



## horsehelper (5 May 2010)

Hiya, just wondering if anyone else has had a similar problem. I have noticed that my dogs bed is wet underneath when hes had a long old sleep although the top bedding is dry. Its definatley not wee. Just a damp feel underneath.  
I wondered if a wicker basket would help the air circulate more as he currently has a fluffy pad or if anyone has any other ideas?? he is fit and healthy


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 May 2010)

Yep, I have a very 'sweaty' dog. Mine is kennelled and tells me himself when he is too hot by dragging his vet bed outside!!!
It has now been removed and he will sleep on the cool flat surface until winter, I should imagine. Don't know how you could replicate that at home.
He normally has quite a wet patch under his throat.

What breed is he, does his coat ever feel 'greasy'?
Mine is prone to skin problems and has a very heavy coat, which does not help and has to have a regular bath with a specialist shampoo.

Turn the thermostat down?


----------



## pastie2 (5 May 2010)

Yes my Shar-pei sweats, I thought that it was the only breed that does. Yes she has a greasy coat. Hopeless doing much in the summer as she overheats. The bedding gets quite wet. What breed are you talking about?


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 May 2010)

Mine is a GSD and he takes atopic skin infections.
Ears, throat and underside are problem areas, anywhere where he gets 'hot'. I am trying to keep him on a wheat free/low protein diet also.


----------



## NeverSayNever (5 May 2010)

as far as i knew, dogs didnt sweat  which is why they pant instead? apparently there are sweat glands, in the feet? but they are more to release pheromones..

isnt this just condensation you are describing? ive found this with some types of bed - but on raised benches now its better...


----------



## pastie2 (5 May 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Mine is a GSD and he takes atopic skin infections.
Ears, throat and underside are problem areas, anywhere where he gets 'hot'. I am trying to keep him on a wheat free/low protein diet also.
		
Click to expand...

That is very interesting, would you mind telling me what he is eating, mine gets hot in exactly the same areas, and of course being a shar-pei skin problems abound!! pm me if it will be advertising. Thank you CaveCanem.


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 May 2010)

NSN I wouldn't call it 'sweat' as we sweat but some dogs seem to suffer those wet, damp patches in the areas I mentioned which then can become a breeding ground for bacteria/infection.

I have B on a very low protein (19%) fish and rice food from Jollyes (own brand) supplemented with Tuna, natural yoghurt, raw meat a couple of times a week (a turkey drumstick, wings, thighs etc) and a culture called 'kefir' which you grow in milk and then pour the milk on.

I know the food is total mulch but it is the only one that stabilised him and I try and top it up with other good stuff. There are other low protein foods available but I am limited in terms of stockists because of where I live.

It's an old fashioned term but the vet and his breeder would refer to him as 'hot blooded' 
Feeding actual fish with rice is another alternative or even veggie.

His infection can be triggered by an allergy to tree pollen so he is on an antihistamine too. And of course the shampoo.
He took a very bad one just before Christmas and was miserable 

Obviously he is an extreme case and this may not be what either of you are experiencing.
All this is just guidance so do check with a vet if you want to make any big changes to diet or enquire about treatment etc


----------



## pastie2 (5 May 2010)

Thank you for that, I feel more confident in the food I am feeding now. Chappie dry 20% protein, choppes carrots, goats milk? rice and fish, not all at once but during the day. What do you think? Feel free to put me right!


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 May 2010)

Whatever works for your dog 
I wouldn't have looked twice at that other stuff but he is doing well on it so it stays, for now!


----------



## horsehelper (6 May 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Hes a staff/JRT cross no allergies etc anymore hes on JWB fish and rice only and has a amazing short coat not hot patches etc. I would think it is condensation now you mention it as his beds on laminate (heatings not on anymore) and probaly heats up while he sleeps. unfortunatley hes not clever enough to lie on the cold floor, I was thinking of trying a wicker basket and ideas???


----------

